# Is this guy a chad or chadlite?



## Deleted member 616 (Dec 18, 2018)

I'd say chadlite. 

He could be a Chad with stronger lower third.


----------



## VST (Dec 18, 2018)

He is Chad, lmao.
His lower third is great.


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Dec 18, 2018)

VST said:


> He is Chad, lmao.
> His lower third is great.


Jaw and flange could be better. Also, his frame is not very decent.


----------



## mybrainabusesme (Dec 18, 2018)

*sees normal person* *screams "omg what a chadddd"


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 18, 2018)

"At the end of the day girls dont really look for those sort of things"

...


----------



## CrazyPassion01 (Dec 18, 2018)

high tier looksmaxxed normie


----------



## spark (Dec 18, 2018)

chadlite


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 18, 2018)

Looksmaxxed normie


----------



## SHARK (Dec 18, 2018)

Was gonna say Chad, but tbh I expected the girls to act a little more timid/excited, so I'd say he's chadlite.

Face > Muscles. Gymcelling is worthless after 1 year.


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 18, 2018)

Chadlite, he still looks normal


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Dec 18, 2018)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Chadlite, he still looks normal


His forehead and hairline look like mine [lifefuel].


----------



## FiveFourManlet (Dec 18, 2018)

chadlite


----------



## IceCutter (Dec 18, 2018)

Who the fuck is still bulking in 2018

very common knowledge that pretty much all women (under 40) find it repulsive


----------

